# American Chestnut project



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

I found this site recently when I was looking for information about American Chestnuts. I have some small native chestnut saplings growing near my house from old stumps and I'd love to see more and more American Chestnuts surviving and bearing nuts. 

American Chestnut Cooperators' Foundation

If they run out of nuts to distribute this year, you'll have to wait till the next fall to get them. They send them from October-November. Some of the offspring will show resistance and some won't. 

This would be a great home school project or class project for science teachers. 

You have to promise not to sell them or to cross them with Chinese Chestnuts. You have to agree to send them a yearly report on the plants you raise from their nuts. You also have to become a member which is 20.00/yr.

~Susan


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

Where did you see that they were doing new "orders"?

When I got to it, it said it hadn't been updated since 2010...


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

irregardless said:


> Where did you see that they were doing new "orders"?
> 
> When I got to it, it said it hadn't been updated since 2010...


Here it is:

Seednuts
The site has not been updated, you're right, but I emailed them and they sent me the grower's agreement form which asks how many seednuts I wanted (up to ten).


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Just to be sure, I emailed Lucille Griffin, the wife of the VA Tech professor who sent me the growers' aggrement to ask her if the nuts were available for this year and if I was right to assume they are still doing the distributions. This was her reply:


_Yes, you are correct. We still have good seed remaining from this year's harvest, and wish to share it with some more good cooperating growers. Once all the seed is taken, we begin a new list for those growers who will have to wait until the 2013 harvest for seed.
...
Our site is current: the 2012 newsletter is posted, and people should go by that rather than the date at the bottom of the page, which is easy to miss. I am no longer able to update the site myself since I made the big mistake of updating some software. _


----------



## downsized (Aug 28, 2012)

Does anyone have any information on how to start these seeds? Can they be started in pots? 

Thanks


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

downsized said:


> Does anyone have any information on how to start these seeds? Can they be started in pots?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you can do that or plant directly outside. Here's the page with planting tips:
Growing American Chestnuts



Here's the newest newsletter she mentioned.

news.html Newsletter 2012


----------

